# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Problems with Atomic CO2 diffuser.. Please help!

## Ecalyte

Hi everyone

I figured I'd make a separate post for this..

I went to a shop and bought their Atomic CO2 diffuser. For those who are wondering, these are diffusers that require 30psi (2bar) working pressure for it to work. It creates super fine bubbles!

So I hook it up.. got check valves with screws (so it wont dislodge due to the pressure) and got it up and running. Adjusted the bubble counter to around 2-3 bps. I'm using an electric solenoid, and set the timer for 8 hours a day (when the lights are turned on). The next day when it started up again, the rate of bubbles coming out of the diffuser is really little. I looked at my bubble counter, and it was only going at 1 bubble per 5 seconds! I went to the needle valve and fully opened the gates... and the bubble rate improved to 1 bubble per 3 seconds. I thought there was a problem with the output, so I removed the diffuser and all hell broke loose! The CO2 came gushing out like mad.

I thought the diffuser was broken, and bought a new one. This time however, I tested it with the needle valve set to full flow. The CO2 diffuser went mad. So now I know that it's working fine. The same thing happened. First set up everything worked great. The next day.. same thing. 1 bubble every 3 seconds even though I set the needle valve to maximum flow. 

I thought this was a pretty crappy product, and so I went to greenleafaquarium.com and ordered theirs (this is how desperate I was). So when I set it up.. the bubbles looked really nice. See the link at the end of my post for an example of how fine the bubbles are. The next day...... same as my previous brand of Atomic CO2 diffuser.

So then I decided to check the gauge for the working pressure. When the CO2 solenoid is turned off (no CO2 flow) the pressure is at 30PSI (2bar). But when I turned on the CO2, the working pressure went down to 20-25PSI (1-1.5bar). I called NA and Mr Chan said this is normal... I asked all the fish shops I know, even Bioplast. They told me that there isn't a regulator in Singapore that has an adjustable working pressure control. Everything is pre-set to 20PSI, which isn't enough for my CO2 atomiser.

So my questions are...

Is there a problem with my CO2 regulator/solenoid?Where can I get a regulator/solenoid that I can adjust the working pressure to?Are there any bros here that is using a JBJ regulator/solenoid and using an atomic diffuser too?Are you guys having the same problems?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ia2iYC96lo

----------


## alvinchan80

I think you meant atomizer right?
A diffusor is diffusor.. Atomizer is atomizer.. Difference is the find mist in atomizer for CO2..

I used inline atomizer before and initially I have similar problems.. Even bubble counter cracking or bursting due to pressure.. Until I bought a bubble counter that withstand high pressure.. JBL solenoid or any solenoid or regulator shouldn't be having problems with atomizer... It might just take a little longer 'activate' the atomizer when the solenoid is powered up.. Atomizer always require a certain pressure before the mist starts coming out... So don't turn the fine tuning dial just to see mist, give it time to build up pressure...

Hope this helps..

----------


## Ecalyte

The product listing on the greenleafaquarium website labels it as atomic co2 diffuser.. That's why i called it that haha!

I waited the entire day and its still like that... In fact if its pressure building up it wont limit my co2 flow to just 1 bubble per 3 seconds with the needle valve set to full open. I think there is something wrong somewhere.. Can you share with me your working pressure? My setup is like this..

Co2 cylinder ---> bubble counter ---> check valve ---> atomizer

The check valve is separated with the atomizer by a 2cm long air tube. I've checked for leaks in the lines and there are none.. Do you think it could be a leak in my co2 tank?

----------


## stormhawk

Take off the atomizer and let the output tube in the water, if bubbles come out then the problem is with your atomizer. The ceramic material used can occasionally be defective and clog up even from the time you first used it. It's basically like an airstone anyway. I doubt it is a leak from your CO2 tank unless the regulator was not fitted on properly, which is quite dangerous.

----------


## Shadow

Have you check for leakage on your bubble counter? I have similar issue before when I switch to Up inline diffuser and found out that my bubbe counter crack.

----------


## Ecalyte

yep, i checked for leakage on it..

Something funny.. the first brand of atomizer that I bought has been out in my drawer for about a week. Now that the GLA atomizer that I recently bought started showing the same symptoms i decided to try the old ones again... AND IT WORKS! Do you think that the backflow caused it to clog with water and made it defective? I'm now drying the GLA atomizer and once I get it working I'm going to keep it on 24/7...

----------


## jeffteo

> yep, i checked for leakage on it..
> 
> Something funny.. the first brand of atomizer that I bought has been out in my drawer for about a week. Now that the GLA atomizer that I recently bought started showing the same symptoms i decided to try the old ones again... AND IT WORKS! Do you think that the backflow caused it to clog with water and made it defective? I'm now drying the GLA atomizer and once I get it working I'm going to keep it on 24/7...


Usually is leak some where that is causing the lost in pressure. It could be from the check valve, bubble counter and even the tubing. Are you using CO2 proof tubing?
As a test, try connecting the atomizer directly without the check valve and bubble counter to see if it works. If working, slowly add back in the check valve and bubble counter one at a time to isolate which is causing the issue.

I have the same problem with the cheapo Easy Aqua atomizer and all of it gave way after a few days of use. Eventually it work only when I installed it onto a manual regulator which have a higher PSI.

When installing the atomizer, make sure water does not gets in. Backflow is very unlightly as the pores is too fine for water to flow in, even if possible what ever can flow in should be able to flow back out as the molecules that manage to fit in thru the pores should be able to go back out as it is the same size that went in in the first place.

----------


## Ecalyte

Hi Jeff,

Good idea, let me try that!

----------


## Ecalyte

Actually.. just a thought. If there was a leak, anywhere.. wouldn't the problem start right from the get-go? As I mentioned.. all 4 (2 different brands) atomizer works the first time I installed them. The problem only occurs when they turn on the second time around after a 14-hour shut-off period...

----------


## jeffteo

> Actually.. just a thought. If there was a leak, anywhere.. wouldn't the problem start right from the get-go? As I mentioned.. all 4 (2 different brands) atomizer works the first time I installed them. The problem only occurs when they turn on the second time around after a 14-hour shut-off period...


Maybe the bubble counter start leaking after the pressure built up to a certain PSI? My ANS bubble counter used with the Easy Aqua atomizer looks to be working fine and only to found that that bubble counter was leaking when I tilt it and water starts working.

----------


## Ecalyte

> Maybe the bubble counter start leaking after the pressure built up to a certain PSI? My ANS bubble counter used with the Easy Aqua atomizer looks to be working fine and only to found that that bubble counter was leaking when I tilt it and water starts working.


If that was the case, it would stop working soon after the initial start up right? The first start up worked for the entire 8 hours.. then 14 hour shut off, and then stopped.

Hmm... this is very puzzling

----------


## jeffteo

What happened to mine was similar, it started with a lot of bubbles generated on my 25 PSI regulator and after few hours it starts to drop to 2-3 bubbles per second and maxing the output does not help. But it will be good to check for pressure lost.

----------


## Ecalyte

Actually.. my system is on an 8-hour on, 16-hour off controlled by a timer.. During the first 8-hour there was no loss of bubble count. But after the 16-hour shut off, the next time the system turned on.. that's when the problem happened. Same for all 4 atomizers. 

I think there is a leak somewhere, and I intend on finding out where. Although it's important to note that when I released the air tube from the atomizer (while the system was still intact and running) the pressure released was immense. There was a pop sound. Which is why I think that my working pressure is not enough to operate atomizers? Like you mentioned, you needed a regulator with a higher working PSI to get it to work eventually...

Are there any electronic regulator + solenoids that we are able to change the working pressure to? I've been heavily surfing on the internet and realised that overseas most regulators come with a knob that you can easily turn to change the operating pressure..

----------


## jeffteo

> Actually.. my system is on an 8-hour on, 16-hour off controlled by a timer.. During the first 8-hour there was no loss of bubble count. But after the 16-hour shut off, the next time the system turned on.. that's when the problem happened. Same for all 4 atomizers. 
> 
> I think there is a leak somewhere, and I intend on finding out where. Although it's important to note that when I released the air tube from the atomizer (while the system was still intact and running) the pressure released was immense. There was a pop sound. Which is why I think that my working pressure is not enough to operate atomizers? Like you mentioned, you needed a regulator with a higher working PSI to get it to work eventually...
> 
> Are there any electronic regulator + solenoids that we are able to change the working pressure to? I've been heavily surfing on the internet and realised that overseas most regulators come with a knob that you can easily turn to change the operating pressure..


Locally from LFS no. I think only those for commercial usage will be adjustable but will be much more expensive. There is a thread on this at http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...923#post593923.
fongalv DIY one which is adjustable, maybe you can check with him where he got it from.

----------


## Shadow

> Actually.. my system is on an 8-hour on, 16-hour off controlled by a timer.. During the first 8-hour there was no loss of bubble count. But after the 16-hour shut off, the next time the system turned on.. that's when the problem happened. Same for all 4 atomizers.


Weird. Did you fully open the main valve?

----------


## Ecalyte

Yep I did... it's the same for all 4 atomizers. Cannot be all 4 atomizers spoilt right? The fact that it worked fine the first time running, but only breaks down after the initial 16 hour shut off means that it cannot be the atomizer right? Something is wrong with my system, but I don't know what..

----------


## jeffteo

Try the test to run direct first. Need to Isolate the problem first.

----------


## stormhawk

> I think there is a leak somewhere, and I intend on finding out where. Although it's important to note that when I released the air tube from the atomizer (while the system was still intact and running) the pressure released was immense. There was a pop sound. Which is why I think that my working pressure is not enough to operate atomizers? Like you mentioned, you needed a regulator with a higher working PSI to get it to work eventually...


If there was immense pressure released, then there should not be any problems with the CO2 system itself, but rather the atomizer's design I think. Have you noticed any water seeping up the line to where the check valve is? If yes then the atomizer is probably not designed well, or there is a flaw within it.

----------


## Ecalyte

> If there was immense pressure released, then there should not be any problems with the CO2 system itself, but rather the atomizer's design I think. Have you noticed any water seeping up the line to where the check valve is? If yes then the atomizer is probably not designed well, or there is a flaw within it.


Actually there's water going PAST the check valve. To be honest, why does that happen? I thought check valves were supposed to prevent things going through to the other end? When the system turns off, I understand there's immense back pressure.. but even my bubble counter has a built-in check valve...

----------


## Ecalyte

> Try the test to run direct first. Need to Isolate the problem first.


I did a direct line, no check valves.. nothing. Can't push through the atomizer..

I think it needs a bigger PSI. I mean the minimum recommended working pressure is 30 PSI (2bars), and mine's only at 20 PSI when the CO2 is turned on...

But that being said.. how come it can work the first time around, but not after the first shut off. Same with all 4 atomizers (2 different brands)

----------


## stormhawk

Did you place the check valve in the correct direction? Some check valves can be faulty,especially those cheap plastic types.

----------


## Ecalyte

> Did you place the check valve in the correct direction? Some check valves can be faulty,especially those cheap plastic types.


Yep! Otherwise Co2 wont be able to flow past the check valves right? 

I think these are good check valves.. they come with a screw lock so it wont be dislodged due to high pressure. It's meant for atomizer set ups I believe.. I got them at GC

----------


## Beginner

Hi, sorry to revive an old thread. 
I am facing the same problem like you. The atomizer will work fine but once the system is off via timer, it will have problem starting up the next day. 

Can you advise me if you have solved this problem?

I am thinking of replacing the bubble checker and the normal tubing to those co2 tubing. 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Ecalyte

I ended up running the atomizer 24/7. Tried many times to run the normal way but the atomizer will clog each time..

----------


## Beginner

Replaced my bubble counter and tubing (with CO2 tubing) but the problem persisted. The CO2 bubbles will not come out from the atomizer even after turning on the electric solenoid for 1-2hrs. 

Then I went to increase the bubble rate (from 1 bubble in 3sec) to 1 bps and now it is working fine.

----------


## Shadow

seriously, 1bubble per 3 sec? how big is your tank?  :Surprised:

----------


## Beginner

> seriously, 1bubble per 3 sec? how big is your tank?


Small tank @ 1.5ft x 1ft
At 1 bubble per 3sec, plants do photosynthesis (air bubbles forming on leaves) but at 1bps, more air bubbles are forming (more efficient??). 
The tetras are behaving fine too so I am keeping it at 1bps.

----------

